# Pellet Boiler



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with the Bronpi Pellet Boiler system? Looking for reviews/quality on the Bronpi Pellet Boiler.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just started investigating, because they offer a better range especially in our situation where we want a high output contemporary fire/boiler for H/W & C/H that doesn't have to go in a utility area.

Apart from that can only say the reviews I've seen are all positive and it's certainly not a small unknown company


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

from our experience I would perhaps consider, ( if you don't already have this ), making sure your new pellet burner installation can be mated, without any amendments, to a solar system. We had our system fitted 4 months ago and it's ready for the plug-and-play option of fitting solar which is something we will be doing as a bolt-on with minimal hassle.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's our insulated storage unit that supplies that option for us, wood back boiler, Pellet fired boiler in basement and panels all linked independently to storage, solar heats & stores hot water, other two only kick in or store heat as reguired


----------



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the insight. Trying to find an installer of them for a quote in the Arganil - Gois area. System is cheaper than Ecoforest and seems just as good.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you contacted them direct to ask for local installer, they did though take a couple of weeks to answer me

BRONPI CALEFACCIÓN, S.L. Stoves and fireplaces manufacturing.


----------



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

Emailed them and awaiting reply.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Our system is Ecoforest and we have had nothing but problems but I have to say that after 14 call outs over the last 3 months (since installation ), it has transpired, (as always suspected), that the INSTALLERS and not Ecoforest have been the party at fault. Only after threatening them with an independent inspection and report / bill did they buck up and get the system running as it should. The boss of the heating company came out and refitted / removed / rearranged components.

They had even put in an 'auto fill valve' in the wrong place and had set some internal computing parameters in such a way that the thing never had a chance to work correctly. More worryingly, the ambient temperature sensor which was on the end of a 3 metre cable was placed in the water reservoir for the irrigation system to kid the burner that the outside temp was cool enough for the burner to start. 

All seems Ok now but it's chomping through a bag of pellets a day now. That's with the C.H. on and with hot water supply too.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you not fitted an indirect storage cylinder? as it sounds as if your boiler is working continuously to store a small volume of instant hot water apart from C/H


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

In 2 bikes said:


> Our system is Ecoforest and we have had nothing but problems but I have to say that after 14 call outs over the last 3 months (since installation ), it has transpired, (as always suspected), that the INSTALLERS and not Ecoforest have been the party at fault. Only after threatening them with an independent inspection and report / bill did they buck up and get the system running as it should. The boss of the heating company came out and refitted / removed / rearranged components.
> 
> They had even put in an 'auto fill valve' in the wrong place and had set some internal computing parameters in such a way that the thing never had a chance to work correctly. More worryingly, the ambient temperature sensor which was on the end of a 3 metre cable was placed in the water reservoir for the irrigation system to kid the burner that the outside temp was cool enough for the burner to start.
> 
> All seems Ok now but it's chomping through a bag of pellets a day now. That's with the C.H. on and with hot water supply too.


Hi,

What's the spec or Ecof name of your boiler? What pellets are you using and what size bag? They usually run somewhere about 5kw kg-1. Did they "tune" the rads to the spaces they heat?


----------

